# Breeder Suggestions Northeast



## J8822 (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone have a recommendation for a reputable breeder of working line pup in the New York/Tristate area? Thanks!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll most likely be going to Van Gogh in Mass.

Workingdog Kennel van Gogh


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's my thread. Plenty of breeders listed here.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/185707-east-coast-working-line-breeders.html


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I know there are some pups from von Hayden staying in Buffalo, NY right now. I cant remember how old they are right now, somewhere between 8-12 wks. Kims home in VA was damaged in one of the storms and a friend took in the litter she has.


----------



## J8822 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks all! please keep the suggestions coming...I plan to visit as many breeders I can to make sure I get the right fit.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

German Shepherd Dogs Van Den Heuvel k9 406-438-1092. They are out of CT/NY. They have amazing pups, I had the pleasure of playing with a litter last year. We passed when we took in a GSD puppy that was basically tossed by its first owner when they couldn't handle having a 10 wk old puppy in their home. Otherwise we would have gotten one from them.


----------



## J8822 (Jul 25, 2012)

Gilly1331 said:


> German Shepherd Dogs Van Den Heuvel k9 406-438-1092. They are out of CT/NY. They have amazing pups, I had the pleasure of playing with a litter last year. We passed when we took in a GSD puppy that was basically tossed by its first owner when they couldn't handle having a 10 wk old puppy in their home. Otherwise we would have gotten one from them.


That's strange when I go to the website they say they are in Montana along with the phone number.


----------



## dbellamore (Feb 10, 2005)

Select Shepherds, Springfield, NH. 603-763-2877
Just picked up a pup from there. Came highly recommended by our vet.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

J8822 said:


> That's strange when I go to the website they say they are in Montana along with the phone number.


Unless they moved they lived 5 minutes from me. They had several litters here in CT and more at their kennel over the NY line. I'd email to see if they still have anyone here in CT. I'll also email my friend who lives next door to them to see if they are still here in Newtown, ct.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Gilly1331 said:


> Unless they moved they lived 5 minutes from me. They had several litters here in CT and more at their kennel over the NY line. I'd email to see if they still have anyone here in CT. I'll also email my friend who lives next door to them to see if they are still here in Newtown, ct.


There have been some ownership changes--and re-changes. I think the people in New York are no longer connected with the VDH kennel name.

They were in NY/CT partly last year--but I think some business partners had a falling out. Not sure what the current status is.

They have had some excellent dogs and they do seem to know what their dogs produce. I got an Orry daughter who was born last August--picked her up in Ruby, NY. *LOVE* this dog--but she's not a calm, low-energy "pet only" dog--she's incredibly smart, very high energy, and likes a lot of stimulation/entertainment to keep from being bored. She's a *blast* to train and a great companion, to boot--she settles very nicely in the house, as long as I've done enough with her that day.


----------

